# Akita Questions!



## jkane (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey, ive got a 7month old akita, shes great!

just wondering when she will reach her full height?? and how do i measure her properly to know how tall she is atm??

also the best way to brush her teeth???

also she does not like other people... at all.. just really scared of them how do i get her better with people??
she has had alot of interaction but she is still scared! thanks!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i really really hope you researched the breed. that said,
about a year and half to 2 years is when akitas are full grown. you measure them to their shoulder to get their height.
and akitas are known for not liking people outside their pack. if this is something you noticed earlier it would have been easier to work with her. but the best thing you can do is go slow and do not force her to meet anyone and dont let anyone force themselves to her. 
my akita is almost 2 and half and has the best socialization, but still is very wary around people she does not know and in new places. and trust me, she had great socialization, but once she got out of the puppy stage, about 7-9 months, she started acting like what i call an akita.
and for teeth brushing, you just get doggy toothpaste and i just get the finger brushers and rub my dogs teeth.
i have had 10+ years with the akita, so again, if you didn't research, please do!


----------



## jkane (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks, yeh i definatly researched the akita breed, knowing of there dominance and pack mentality that they are more like a child then most breeds hehe
ive so far taught her basics, like sit, stay, come, stop, drop
i am going to enrol her into school, nah i dont force her to do anything let her go at her own pace, meeting people and in new place's

I am in australia and our summers get rather hot, would a small childs pool be a good idea for her???


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i hope you dont treat your akita like a child. they are actual a very primitive breed, not as much as its smaller counter parts ie the shiba, but they will do do very well in a home that has the mentality of them being a child. they need an owner that knows they are a dog and treats them so.

some akitas like water, so dont. one of mine now will take a bath willingly, but will not play in water, the other does not like baths so much, but loves playing in water, so that is something you will have to decide. i do have a baby pool, but its for my huskies, the akita has yet to really seem to enjoy it.


----------



## jkane (Sep 9, 2009)

no we dont treat her like a child, i was just meaning they are very demanding, eg like attention/affecion etc..

we got her a small half shell pool, she seems to enjoy it hhehe, actually layed in it today! runs up jumps in runs out hehe im glad she likes it


----------



## mvk (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi
I had a female rescue. She was fear aggressive, never got along with most people; she was abused at least by the vet where she was boarded. I saw that when I first met her. She was also dog aggressive. I hope you can get her around other dogs. It was always a hassle with Keisha, she could be around certain dogs but not another like her, especially another female.

She died at 10 from cancer. RIP

Lots of work. Good luck. I still love the breed. 

Mike

PS she could take a treat from me and still growl even at the end.


----------



## jkane (Sep 9, 2009)

yeh i love the breed also,
she is good with other dogs, not many akitas in my town so its ok
she has never been aggressive towards me or my fiance which is good


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Akitas tend to not be to fond of people they don't know. If you wish to get her to be more comfortable around people you can play the "look at that game". This is where you basically go and sit outside of somewhere that is moderatly busy, and when she looks at someone but doesn't react fearfully tell her good and give her a treat. When she seems comfortable at that distance and is looking at people on purpose to get a treat, move a little bit closer and do it again. When you are up to the point you can be fairly close to people you can ask people to drop a treat to the ground for her as they walk by. You don't want people to walk directly at her or throw the treat at her, just to simply drop it to the ground as they walk by. When she seems comfortable with that (if she ever does) you can try having people offer a treat on a flat open palm, making sure they are facing to the side and not directly at her. It may take a long time to get to that point, if you ever do. But you should be able to at least get her comfortable being around people, even if she is never a dog that enjoys direct contact with strangers.


----------



## jkane (Sep 9, 2009)

hey we haveactually been walking her to the local maccas, and there is plenty of people around i dont mind if she does never get used to people just as long as shes more comfy around them


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Then work on the "look at that game". Even though you have been walking her around people start at a distance, you want her to be comfortable and feel secure so you can work that secure comfortable feeling into a closer and closer distance.


----------

